# Post-op Days



## sjmccarl52 (May 27, 2010)

When counting postop days, do you start with the date of surgery or the day after?

Thanks.


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

For major surgeries, the surgery global period begins the day prior to the surgery and continues for the 90 days.  

And it's 90 calendar days.  If surgery was done Jan 2, you can't just do "quick math" and assume Jan 1 to March 31. Months vary.


----------

